# Cheapest place to buy premade raw



## DDRGSD56 (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't have the time with a job and 3 kids to feed raw so I'm looking at bravo, primal, barfworld, etc... Where is the cheapest online place to order from? Which foods do y'all like? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I think Blueridge Beef is one of the cheapest pre-made raw diets, it also doesn't have veggies so you're not paying $2-3/lb for veggies. If you go to their website they have a listing of who sells their products. I used to buy a 30lb case for $60-68 depending on what meats I got (duck and venison are more and rabbit is really pricey). But, people in other states get it for even cheaper.

A little pricier, but better quality is: Pet Food Online
They use grass-fed meats. I purchased meat (not their pet food mix) from them for my dog and I was very pleased with the packaging (free delivery too) and he seems to like the taste.


----------



## DDRGSD56 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Check the different places and find out who has a distributor near you. You are going to pay $$$$$ for shipping costs if you buy it online.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

We feed K9-Kraving.. 

Welcome to K9 Kraving?Home of the Healthiest Feeding Alternative for Dogs


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I agree with Lauri's recommendation. That's how I found this gem of a store in my area. The owner is outstanding. I switch between Bravo & Primal, mainly Primal.

A Dog's Life of Chesterland, LLC Food


----------



## DDRGSD56 (Aug 16, 2011)

blueridge doesnt have a vitamin mineral mix added...does it need one or does one need ot be supplemented?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Pretty much no pre-made raw is going to be 'cheap'....but I feed my senior JJ Fuds pre made and its about as reasonable as you can get. I have also noticed that Steve's Raw, and Northwest Naturals has been reasonable.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

DDRGSD56 said:


> blueridge doesnt have a vitamin mineral mix added...does it need one or does one need ot be supplemented?


If you feed a variety of protein sources you won't need to supplement for vitamins or minerals.


----------

